# I found a gem!



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hey there folks







hope your all doing ok and not overdoing it in run up to christmas!Well I'm quite chirpy today having seemed to have stumbled across a gem of a doctor! since having the CFS/ME my experience has been pretty much of unsupportive or totally ignorant doctors who do little to nothing to help and know about as much of ME/CFS as could fit on the back of a postage stamp. I have a decent Endocrinologist who is very supportive and tries his best but even he admits I probably know more than he does.Well I registered a few months ago at a different doctor's surgery and got assigned to a new doctor there. I have only been to see him once before and didn't go much into detail about all my various bits and bobs.Saw him yesterday and had a long long chat with him all about my ME/CFS and the accompanying sleep and bladder problems and he was just lovely. He seemed to know his stuff as well which is a new one on me! He has prescribed me some low dose amitryptyline which apparantly can be helpful in aiding sleep and bladder problems, and he wants me to go on a course of hypnotherapy as well. Have to say I'm astounded that after four years of this current bout that someone is finally taking it seriously and is welling to help me sort it out.Anyway I'm feeling quite chirpy because its the first time I have met a GP/doctor who hasn't dismissed me out the door and said there is nothing to be done!There is hope after all!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh Clair! That is just wonderful news! I'm so glad you've found a doctor that will listen, and actually knows a thing or 2.I have been on low dose amitryptaline for quite some time now, and it does help with sleep (at least a little) for me.Best wishes with your new doctor!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Claire!Just wanted to check in on you and your new doctor! Have you started the low dose of Amitryptaline? Is it helping you?How about the hypnotherapy, have you started that yet?Hope you're doing well


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi MrsM







I started the low dose amityrptaline about a month ago, and I can say I seem to be having deeper level of sleep to what I previously had. I'm still having problems with having to get up to the loo alot at night but partly thats my fault for drinking caffeine when I know it irritates my bladder - but I'm loathed to give it up when it gives me that little bit extra energy sometimes!I go back at end of next week and I have to give him an answer about whether I want to try the hypnotherapy and to see how my month has gone on the amitryptaline - I'm pleasantly surprised to say that I have had no unpleasant side effects with this treatmet unlike many SSRI's I tried in the past.Will check in next week and let you know how it went







Thanks for thinking of me, (((big hugs)))Clair


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi MrsM







I started the low dose amityrptaline about a month ago, and I can say I seem to be having deeper level of sleep to what I previously had. I'm still having problems with having to get up to the loo alot at night but partly thats my fault for drinking caffeine when I know it irritates my bladder - but I'm loathed to give it up when it gives me that little bit extra energy sometimes!I go back at end of next week and I have to give him an answer about whether I want to try the hypnotherapy and to see how my month has gone on the amitryptaline - I'm pleasantly surprised to say that I have had no unpleasant side effects with this treatment unlike many SSRI's I tried in the past.Will check in next week and let you know how it went







Thanks for thinking of me, (((big hugs)))Clair


----------

